# Enter to Win an Osprey Viper 9 or Verve 9 Hydration Pack!



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

We have a contest running right now and if you are one of the lucky winners you could win a FREE Osprey Viper 9 or Verve 9 Hydration Pack! There will be 8 winners.

Enter Here:

Osprey Viper 9 and Verve 9 Contest - Mtbr.com









Good luck!

Contest brought to you courtesy of *Osprey Packs!*


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice! Thanks for the opportunity.


----------

